# More!...



## duncanp (May 26, 2006)

my two latest...


----------



## Antarctican (May 26, 2006)

All are really good. If I had a gun to my head, I'd probably go for the 'middle' one (ie the second new one).


----------



## Arch (May 26, 2006)

good stuff duncan....... looks like your getting into your design work..... just dont do it as a career.... theres not enough money in it.. and you'll end up poor like me


----------



## Foffen (May 29, 2006)

#2 for me.. like the colors better.


----------



## duncanp (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hot shot (Jun 1, 2006)

hey duncanp would you mind doin some for me pm me if your intrested


----------



## duncanp (Jun 3, 2006)

PM'ed


----------

